# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی در دانشگاه گیلان

## setayesh.79

سلام به همه بچه های پزشکی من جمله خودم :Yahoo (65): 
بچه هایی که پزشکی دانشگاه گیلان قبول شدن!  ladies and gentlemen  اعلام حضور کنین همدیگرو بشناسیم!
چه بچه هایی که نیمسال اول قبول شدن چه نیمسال دوم :Yahoo (4): 
راستی شماره دانشجویی من اومد واس شما هم اومده؟؟؟؟
 خواهشا تو بحث شرکت کنین تا پرچم دانشگاه گیلان رو بالا ببریم :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام به همه بچه های پزشکی من جمله خودم
> بچه هایی که پزشکی دانشگاه گیلان قبول شدن!  ladies and gentlemen  اعلام حضور کنین همدیگرو بشناسیم!
> چه بچه هایی که نیمسال اول قبول شدن چه نیمسال دوم
> راستی شماره دانشجویی من اومد واس شما هم اومده؟؟؟؟
>  خواهشا تو بحث شرکت کنین تا پرچم دانشگاه گیلان رو بالا ببریم


اندر احوالات یک ترمک هنگام اولین نشانه های حضور در دانشگاه :Yahoo (23):

----------

